# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Pulmonale Hypertensie of "gewoon" copd

## marjannejansen

Is hier iemand bekend mee?

Mijn man wordt al jaren behandeld tegen copd maar onlangs kwam ik info over Pulmonale Hypertensie tegen en hij heeft bijna al die symptomen.

Zou een gewone longarts dat over het hoofd kunnen zien omdat Pulmonale Hypertensie o'n zeldzame ziekte is ?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Marjanne,
pulmonale hypertensie kan d.m.v een hartecho worden vastgesteld. Heeft je man ook cardiale klachten?
Groet,
Annemarie

----------


## marjannejansen

ja, rechts is er iets vergroot (kamer of boezem, weet ik niet precies) waardoor er een klepje niet meer goed sluit. Daar doen ze laconiek over, hoort bij copd.
Bij de ernstige benauwdheid heeft hij soms ook pijn op de borst maar dat kunnen ook ademhalingsspieren zijn. 
Ook loopt dan zijn hartslag heel erg op, tegen de 100 terwijl hij normaal rond de 65 zit en kan soms zijn saturatie ineens zakken naar 70 terwijl hij bijna altijd rond de 98 zit, ook al heeft hij het nog zo benauwd. 
(we hebben een saturatiemeter dus dat houden we bij)
Ook wordt hij soms heel duizelig/wazig na het hoesten, zelfs als hij na huffen 1 keertje hoest. Wordt afgedaan als hyperventilatie terwijl ze in het ziekenhuis elke keer zeggen dat hij zo goed ademt (neus in, langzaam door mond uit)

----------


## mantelzorg

Als je erg benauwd bent moet je hart harder werken waardoor de hartslag stijgt. Dit is niet ongewoon. Als je het niet vertrouwd zou ik het met je huisarts bespreken en vragen of een doorverwijzing naar een cardioloog zinvol is.

Sterkte.

----------


## marjannejansen

Pulmonale Hypertensie is toch een verhoogde bloeddruk in de long(slag)aders? 
Hartfalen kan daarvan een oorzaak en/of een gevolg zijn.
Beiden kunnen de oorzaak en/of het gevolg zijn van copd.
Maar als je prednison en andere hormonen krijgt omdat je copd hebt, dan is dat weer slecht voor zowel Pulmonale Hypertensie als hartfalen.
Hij is al voorbij het niveau van de huisarts én hij is al eens bij een cardioloog geweest, anders hadden ze grote rechterzijde en lekkend klepje nooit kunnen constateren. Alleen, als je een copd sticker hebt, wordt er niet verder gekeken, dan krijg je een palliatieve behandeling, want "je bent een roker" zelfs als je nooit hebt gerookt. 

Ik zocht eigenlijk mensen met eigen ervaringen, waarbij een longarts of cardioloog wél verder heeft gekeken naar comorbiditeit zoals Pulmonale Hypertensie en hartfalen.

----------

